# Is there an easy way to put a martingale stop on?



## gable (1 May 2011)

I'm really struggling to put the rubber stop on my martingale. 
Any ideas please?


----------



## ElphabaFae (1 May 2011)

Soak it in hot water first to make it more flexiable...alternatively curse it as you struggle to stretch the bl00dy thing  or find a strong handsome man to do it for you


----------



## wowser (1 May 2011)

2 people soak stopper in hot water 2 boot laces thread laces through stopper one each side and pull get person no 2 to push martingale through stopper works for bits aswell


----------



## sam1am (1 May 2011)

2 hoofpicks 2 people pull the stopper and pop the rings through!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (1 May 2011)

gable said:



			I'm really struggling to put the rubber stop on my martingale. 
Any ideas please?
		
Click to expand...

Find someone who can fit bit rubbers & ask them to do it for you....


----------



## gable (1 May 2011)

Toby_Zaphod said:



			Find someone who can fit bit rubbers & ask them to do it for you.... 

Click to expand...

Never used bit rubbers, but I guess they are just as bl00dy awkward!


----------



## BlizzardBudd (1 May 2011)

i put mine in boiling water for about 5 mins, then it just stretched easily over the rings


----------



## Happy Hunter (1 May 2011)

agree.
Hot water - 2 Hoofpics - 2 Helpers (even one is a help)
Then streeeetch! (Not too much- I have snapped one before now!)


----------



## intouch (1 May 2011)

2 pieces of nylon binder twine through the stop - attach one to an unmoveable object and pull gently but firmly on the other and have someone thread the martingale through.


----------



## horserugsnot4u (2 May 2011)

Can't offer any further advice other than try to buy good quality products.  I've split bit rings and martingale ring even after soaking in hot water etc.  Bought some from local independent quality tack shop and they didn't split (still a struggle to get on though). I find a wooden spoon handle useful for bit rings to help lever them over and stop them pinging off before you've stretched them wide enough.


----------

